# 550 D or D600/d60



## richardbenson2110 (Nov 12, 2014)

Actually i'm new here and i am going through some research these days.

I have a basic question here my friends(who are some professionals) they suggested me to have either from two of these because of my limited budget i.e

1-Canon EOS 550D or Nikon D60 for beginning and learning level ? and why ? though i want to know the major difference between them.

2-Will i get lenses on reasonable prices plus the availability of lenses too.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 12, 2014)

Given the choice between those two old camera, I'd heavily lean 550D.

If your budget is in the $300-400 range, dunno why you're looking at D60s.  You should be looking at, at least, D3100s, which superseded the D60 and was released around the same time as the 550D.

But I think a D3200 would still fit the budget and be a better choice.


----------



## richardbenson2110 (Nov 13, 2014)

This was my friends suggestion to have it and my budget is nearly around 400-450 max. For a person like me in a beginning stage is it better to go for Canon (For ease usage ) or shall i go for Nikon. 

I appreciate your concern is this matter.
Thank you


----------



## Designer (Nov 13, 2014)

richardbenson2110 said:


> For a person like me in a beginning stage is it better to go for Canon (For ease usage ) or shall i go for Nikon.



I'm not convinced that Canon is any easier than Nikon to use.  Some people have expressed a preference based on ergonomics (how they fit one's hands, respectively), but for learning the controls, they are probably about the same.  I can pick up my DIL's Canon and just use it as if it were my own Nikon.  

Also, since you seem to have an open mind as to how old something is, I recommend that you start looking at used or refurbished cameras.  Not every deal includes a lens, so pay attention to that.  If you find a body only deal, and need to consider a beginning lens, you will find they are available on the used market all the time, and are not expensive.


----------



## Paul Josaph (Nov 13, 2014)

richardbenson2110 said:


> Actually i'm new here and i am going through some research these days.
> 
> I have a basic question here my friends(who are some professionals) they suggested me to have either from two of these because of my limited budget i.e
> 
> ...


 i would suggest you the second option if you have a limited budget.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2014)

richardbenson2110 said:


> For a person like me in a beginning stage is it better to go for Canon (For ease usage ) or shall i go for Nikon.



That doesn't make any sense.

is it any easier to drive a Nissan Sentra vs a Mazda2?


I think for your budget, those are fairly poor options.

Here are better ones that fit your budget:
A used D3200 with 18-55
A used D3300 with 18-55
A used D5100 with 18-55
A used 100D with 18-55
A used 550D with 18-55
A used 600D with 18-55


----------



## Derrel (Nov 13, 2014)

I would say, buy one of the small Nikons, newer is always better. The 16- and 24-Megapixel Nikon cameras have the best sensors, made either by Sony, or by Toshiba (YES< TOSHIBA!!!!), and those sensors have high resolution ability, and good noise performance, in small, lightweight camera bodies. The newer the camera, the newer the sensor generation is. A USED D5200 or used D3200 would by my suggestion.

For budget use, the nifty thing about the smaller Nikon bodies in the D3000- and D5000-number series is that they can mount and shoot with older, pre-autofocus lenses in Nikon's F-mount, which opens up a world of older, low-cost 1960's to 2000's era manual focusing lenses, some of which you can find in pawn shops and thrift stores in the $5 to $25 range, or on-line at the USA's largest used camera dealer, KEH.com. NON-Nikon brand lenses are often available at really low prices, and can be fun to experiment with. Non-Nikon brand macro lenses, and 135mm f/2.8 manual focusing lenses can be bought very affordably.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> But I think a D3200 would still fit the budget and be a better choice.


Agree, Nikon D3200 will be best choice and should be in your price range.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 13, 2014)

a used D3200 with 18-55 VR is $400 at B&H.
a used D3300 with 18-55 VRII is $470 at B&H.  I might splurge for the D3300 in this case.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 13, 2014)

Braineack said:


> a used D3200 with 18-55 VR is $400 at B&H.
> a used D3300 with 18-55 VRII is $470 at B&H.  I might splurge for the D3300 in this case.


Absolutely, I would be running to that D3300, good call by Braineack!


----------



## richardbenson2110 (Nov 14, 2014)

Paul Josaph said:


> richardbenson2110 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually i'm new here and i am going through some research these days.
> ...




Which second option are you talking about ? and i have now more votes for D3200 !


----------



## richardbenson2110 (Nov 14, 2014)

Braineack said:


> richardbenson2110 said:
> 
> 
> > For a person like me in a beginning stage is it better to go for Canon (For ease usage ) or shall i go for Nikon.
> ...



I agree , but this was my perception or you can say i heard lot of people saying about easy handling device


----------



## Braineack (Nov 14, 2014)

Having shot with a Canon Rebel 300D and 5Dmii, I've prefered all the Nikons I've owned in the regards to ergonomics.

Just comparing the old 300D with my D40, I hated the positioning of the zoom buttons on the Canon.  And a thumbwheel beats a fingerwheel [when positioned on the top of the body] every time.


----------

